# Apagado lento y automatico de lampara incandescente



## llu (Jun 14, 2006)

Hola,

¿me podría facilitar alguien un esquema para apagar una lámpara incandescente de forma lenta . Es decir, al dar al interruptor para apagarla, que tarde un rato y se vaya apagando poco a poco, disminuyendo la intensidad luminosa poco a poco

Gracias


----------



## Guille DJ (Jul 31, 2006)

se llama dimmer y si sabes como hacerlo con un un diodo led , lo unico que tienes que hacer es sustituir el led por un optoacoplador y un triacy no te dara un mal efecto no es dificil pero no tengo ese circuito pero por lo menos espero haberte ayudado un abrazo


----------



## llu (Ago 2, 2006)

Gracias Guille. Si encontrases el esquema me ayudaría bastante. Muchas gracias


----------



## Guille DJ (Ago 2, 2006)

ok voy a echar 1 vistazo por los libros y apuntes que tengo que seguro encuentro algo si no con optoacopladores, directamente a triacs. espero poder ayudarte pronto
x cierto con corriente continua es facil, pones 1 diodo de los negros(1n4001) en serie a la lampara y en paralelo a esta pon 1 condensador grandote de 2200 microfaradios por ejemplo lo he visto ahora en otra pregunta de el foro tb dice que si fuera poco retardo sigas poniendo condensadores, y luego eso lo conectas al optoacoplador. si no teimporta dime para que es a lo mejor hay alternativas.


----------



## llu (Ago 4, 2006)

Guille, gracias por tu ayuda. Aún sigo sin entender lo del optoacoplador. Si encuentras algún dibujillo y me lo pudieses mandar te lo agradecería.
Estaré unos días de vacaciones y no creo que entre en internet así que si publicas algo y no te contesto es porque no lo he leido. A mi vuelta lo veré.
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## ale1.6 (Ago 22, 2006)

llu dijo:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> ¿me podría facilitar alguien un esquema para apagar una lámpara incandescente de forma lenta . Es decir, al dar al interruptor para apagarla, que tarde un rato y se vaya apagando poco a poco, disminuyendo la intensidad luminosa poco a poco
> 
> Gracias



no se si esto te servirá!!
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/tempoluz/index.htm


----------



## Randy (Ago 22, 2006)

el triac no se comporta de manera lineal... no totalmente
me estoy refiriendo al triac interno del opto
como ya se digo un dimmer es la solucion 

haaa debes especificar mas "lampara incandesente"

Suerte


----------



## nocturno (Ago 29, 2006)

Ese esquema que te han pasado es un dimmer sencillo y que te funcionará perfecto pero, ¿cómo pretendes hacer que el apagado sea progresivo?, ¿de manera manual o automática?

Si necesitas hacerlo automáticamente no tendrás suficiente con ese circuito y, en ese caso, yo lo haría con un microcontrolador.


----------



## llu (Ago 31, 2006)

Si, mi intención sería que cuando demos al interruptor para apagar, la lámpara se apague de forma automática poco a poco con lo que un dimmer manual no me serviría. Respecto a los micros estoy empezando ahora a familiarizarme con ellos. Nunca trabajé con ellos pero ahora los tengo que empezar a utilizar. Estoy usando uno de ATMEL (AT90PWM2) y me está costando un poco entenderlo. Si alguno de vosotros a utilizado ese micro para alguna aplicación, os rogaría me lo dijéseis.
Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## nocturno (Ago 31, 2006)

Si te sirve de ayuda, tengo un Dimmer microcontrolado en mi página, es un dimmer que se maneja por mando infrarrojos, pero quizás la parte de control de luminosidad sí te venga bien.

Lo puedes ver aquí: http://elrebujito.es/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=110&mode=&order=0&thold=0





Dimmer con mando


----------



## Electronicko (Ago 31, 2006)

Este lo hice yo, para el ramo de control automático.

Esta hecho para demorarse una hora, tanto para encenderse como para apagarse.

Además posee una configuración "auto power Off [On/Off]", lo que permite el apagado automático después de una hora, de lo contrario el foco quedará en su valor máximo si fue encendido o en su valor mínimo su fue apagado.

También se puede conectar a un reloj, lo que permite programar la hora del evento.


----------



## nocturno (Sep 1, 2006)

Hola Electroniko, ¿porqué lo alimentas con baterías?


----------



## Electronicko (Sep 1, 2006)

No son baterías, sino que fuentes de voltaje DC, por defecto ese el simbolo utilizado en el Electronic Worck Wench

Utilizo un transformador de 16 V, luego un CI 7812 para mantener una tensión constante en los integrados, para que de esta manera las caídas de voltaje de los relees no  perturben la curva de carga de los condensadores de la malla RC de ambos temporizadores.


----------



## nocturno (Sep 1, 2006)

Perfecto, gracias


----------



## llu (Sep 1, 2006)

Muchas gracias por el dimmer con mando. He intentado registrarme en la pagina web el el rebujito y no me acaba de mandar el email de confirmación así que, de momento no me he podido descargar los ficheros.


----------



## nocturno (Sep 1, 2006)

Disculpa, estoy teniendo problemas con el hosting y los envíos de mails. Te activo el alta a mano.


----------

